# CP läßt sich nicht installieren beim PG740 nach Neuinstallation



## olitheis (10 August 2008)

Hallo,
mein Chef wollte das PG740-P1-200-32MB wegwerfen. Allerdings haben wir immer noch eine DOS Software zum Programmieren im einsatz. Also habe ich mit Forumshilfe DOS und WIN2k mit Multiboot installiert. Klar Win2000 auf einem P1-200 mit 32 MB Ram macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, aber die Kiste läuft. 128 MB EDO Ram habe ich inzwischen über ebay ersteigert. Also DOS läuft auch, Schnittstellen auch.
Unter Win2000 habe ich jetzt sogar noch Step7 5.3-SP3 installiert (hat ca. 4h gedauert...). Habe noch eine PCMCIA 10/100 Ethernet Karte drin und eine USB 2.0 Karte. 
Mein Problem unter Step7 sind nun die MPI Schnittstelle bzw. das CP und der Memory Card Slot.
Das CP taucht im Geräte Manager erst gar nicht auf. Weder unter PCMCIA geräte noch unter Simatik NET.
Wie bekomme ich denn jetzt die Schnittstellen wieder zum Laufen? Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die USB PCI Karte oder die PCMCIA NW Karte einen Konflikt verursacht? Kann ich im BIOS irgentwelche einstellungen nachsehen bzw. ändern?
Ich hatte auch beim Siemens Support angerufen, allerdings lag für sie das Problem beim Arbeitsspeicher....vielen Dank an dieser Stelle...

Vielleicht hat ja von euch noch ne Idee

Danke
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (10 August 2008)

du brauchst die treiber, sind beim softwarepaket dabei gewesen ... online beim support nicht mehr zu haben, eigentlich schade ...


----------



## HaDi (10 August 2008)

Ich kenne das so, dass die CP-Treiber mit Step7 installiert werden, bei den alten PG740 musste dann im "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen"-Dialog der richtige CP ausgewählt werden, war irgendwas mit "MPI-ISA on board" oder so.
Möglicherweise werden die Treiber für die alten CP´s bei Step7 V5.3 nicht mehr installiert, dann könnte es helfen, erst eine ältere Step7-Version zu installieren, andererseits könnte es auch BS-anhängig sein. 
Ich kann, wenn´s gewünscht wird, morgen mal nachsehen auf einem alten PG740, das läuft allerdings unter Win98.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (11 August 2008)

@HaDi
kannst Du evtl. mal nachsehen, wie es bei euerem PG740 aussieht (im Gerätemanager). 

@vierlagig
mich wundert halt, dass die Hardware nirgends zu finden ist. Hast Du evtl die Treiber noch parat?

Danke
Oli


----------



## volker (11 August 2008)

ich kenns eigentlich auch so, das mit s7 auch die treiber installiert werden.
schau mal auf die cd die beim pg bei war. früher gabs da was drauf das anpass hiess. das installiert soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch die treiber.


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

ja, mit step7 werden die treiber installiert, soweit richtig, aber man braucht halt das softwarepaket, das dabei war ... oder eben die treiber, die siemens früher mal zum download anbot ... 

@olitheis: nein, leider nicht


----------



## HaDi (11 August 2008)

Unser "Schätzchen" ist ein PG740 PI (133Mhz), Step7 V5.2 unter Win98.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (11 August 2008)

Der Tip mit den "anpassen"-Disks war nicht schlecht. Ich habe tatsächlich die beiden Disketten gefunden. Sogar die Installationsbeschreibung habe ich aufgestöbert.
Allerdings denke ich mal, alles auf den Disketten bezieht sich auf eine Win95 installation auf der C Platte. 
Ich habe ja jetzt MS-DOS auf C: und WIN2k auf D. Kann mir evtl. jemand von euch hier weiterhelfen? Ich stelle auch gerne die Disketten (zu Versuchszwecken) zur Verfügung.
Danke
Oli


----------



## kermit (11 August 2008)

eigentlich glaubte ich mal irgendwann irgendwas gelesen zu haben, dass beim PG740 irgendwann die Onboard-MPI nicht mehr unterstützt würde. Ich dachte, das sei seit S7V5.3 so, als Win2000/XP erforderlich wurde.

Jetzt hab ich gerade eben die 5.3SP3-CD durchgestöbert - und da ist nur von einer (spontan von mir als geringfügig gewertete) Funktionseinschränkung die Rede. Also S7V5.3(SP3) aufspielen, und die Onboard-MPI müsste was von sich geben

EDIT:

gefunden auf der CD S7V5.4:


> *MPI-ISA Card/ MPI-ISA Onboard*
> Unter MS Windows 2000 / XP und MS Windows Server 2003 werden die MPI-ISA Card und die MPI-ISA Onboard nicht mehr unterstützt.


 
ich geh nochmal auf der 5.3 an gleicher Stelle suchen ...

EDIT2:
für mich: Bingo!
Quelle: S7V5.3SP1 Disk1 Liesmich.WRI im Verzeichnis Step7:





> *MPI-ISA Card/ MPI-ISA Onboard*
> *MS Windows 2000/XP
> *Unter MS Windows 2000 und unter MS Windows XP werden die MPI-ISA Card und die MPI-ISA Onboard nicht mehr unterstützt.


für Dich: ärgerlich - aber jetzt wissen wir, warum (ich hatte doch vor Jahr und Tag mal auf mein altes 740 draufgeschrieben: max. V5.2).


----------



## HaDi (11 August 2008)

Win98 und Step7 V5.2 sind m.E. das Äußerste, was man diesem Gerät zumuten sollte...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (14 August 2008)

ok, danke.
Ich werde dann wohl wieder einen "Salto Rückwärts" machen mit DOS+Win98+Step7v5.2.
Z.Zt. habe ich folgende konfig:
1. Partition MS-Dos 2MB
2. Partition Win98 ca. 18GB
3. Partition Daten

Wie gehe ich denn jetzt am besten vor? (partitionieren, formatieren, bootmanager usw.)
Volker hatte mir hierhttp://http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=148918#post148918 schonmal geraten alles auf C zu installieren. Wie muss ich denn dazu partitionieren und formatieren?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2008)

Also, DOS und Win98 ist ja irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt, im Win98 ist doch ein DOS drin, das normalerweise ausreicht.
Von daher würde ich 2 Partitionen anlegen, eine für Win + Programme und eine für Daten.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Von daher würde ich 2 Partitionen anlegen, eine für Win + Programme und eine für Daten.



bei "großen" platten macht das sicher auch sinn, aber das 740er PI hatte im original zustand IMHO max 20GB ... also sollte mindestens zu erst geguckt werden, wie groß die platte ist und ob eine aufteilung praktikabel ist, über die notwendigkeit brauchen wir uns da nicht streiten 

achso: ich würd auch kein extra dos installieren - wozu wird das benötigt?


----------



## Perfektionist (14 August 2008)

mein 740er hatte ursprünglich 850MB 

und - Win98 kann man im DOS-Modus starten ... als Dos7 oder so ähnlich


----------



## olitheis (14 August 2008)

Also im PG wurde nachträglich eine 20GB eingebaut. Die wurde während im Zuge einer Reparatur des Mainboards mal mit ausgetauscht.

Das mit dem DOS kommt eigentlich nur daher, dass wir verschiedene Programmiersoftware wie z.B. SPS600 noch immer nutzen müssen. Irgendwie war ich der Meinung, dass die nur unter einer "wirklichen" Dos Oberfläche laufen. Aber wenn ich Win98 auch in Dos starten kann, sollte das ja funktionieren(?). 

Und habe ich dass jetzt richtig verstanden, dass bei einer Neuinstallation mit (Win98 und) Step7 V5.2 die Treiber für MPI und MC Schnittstelle nicht separat installiert werden müssen, sondern von Step7 installiert werden?
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Z.Zt. habe ich folgende konfig:
> 1. Partition MS-Dos 2MB
> 2. Partition Win98 ca. 18GB
> 3. Partition Daten
> Oli


Also, die Platte muss ja >18GB sein, da würd ich in diesem Fall schon aufteilen.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
War ich mal wieder zu langsam. Das mit den Treibern stimmt m.E. so und die DOS-Programme, sofern sie keine allzu exotischen Ansprüche ans DOS stellen, werden auch laufen. Probiers doch einfach aus...
[/edit]


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Also, die Platte muss ja >18GB sein, da würd ich in diesem Fall schon aufteilen.



ja, keine frage, aber was nutzt es dir eine 20GB platte in eine 18GB systempartition und eine 2GB daten partition zu zerlegen? man ärgert sich doch nur ständig darüber, dass die datenpartition schon wieder voll ist, auf der systempartition aber noch platz wäre und schon fängt man an die daten zu vermischen 

frag mich allerdings wo die 18GB herkommen:



			
				wiki win98 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Standardinstallation sind ca. 195 MB freier Festplattenspeicher erforderlich (je nach Systemkonfiguration und gewählten Installationskomponenten zwischen 120 MB und 295 MB)



step7 dümpelt auch maximal im 1GB-bereich rum


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, keine frage, aber was nutzt es dir eine 20GB platte in eine 18GB systempartition und eine 2GB daten partition zu zerlegen?


Eine Aufteilung in diesem Verhältnis wäre sicherlich unglücklich, war ja auch gar nicht mein Vorschlag. Und wie groß die Platte tatsächlich ist, wissen wir auch noch nicht, ist aber auch egal. Auf meinem ersten FieldPG war eine Systempartition von 6GB (Win98 + S7 + ...) lange Zeit völlig ausreichend. Als es nicht mehr gereicht hat, hab ichs geändert.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Eine Aufteilung in diesem Verhältnis wäre sicherlich unglücklich, war ja auch gar nicht mein Vorschlag. Und wie groß die Platte tatsächlich ist, wissen wir auch noch nicht, ist aber auch egal. Auf meinem ersten FieldPG war eine Systempartition von 6GB (Win98 + S7 + ...) lange Zeit völlig ausreichend. Als es nicht mehr gereicht hat, hab ichs geändert.



schön das wir uns einig sind  ... fehlt nur noch das olitheis jetzt mal sagt, wie es weiter geht ...

zum thema nachträglich partitionen anpassen: habe gute erfahrungen mit partition magic gemacht ... aber das nur am rande und auch nicht geprüft obs auf win98 überhaupt läuft


----------



## olitheis (14 August 2008)

Ups, es ist eine 20GB Platte.
2GB für DOS (c: )
8GB für WIN2000(d: )
10GB Daten(e: )

Mir ging (geht) es jetzt um die Vorgehensweise beim Formatieren und Partitionieren, wenn ich es jetzt neu mache.
Danke


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2008)

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was du jetzt wissen willst, aber ich versuchs mal:

1. Daten sichern, wenn noch was Wichtiges drauf ist
2. Mit Partition Magic Boot-Disketten starten und die Partitionen ändern/anlegen
Wenn kein Partition Magic (oder vergleichbare Software) verfügbar, dann mit Win98 Startdiskette starten und mit "fdisk" die Partitionen löschen/neu anlegen, anschließend (nach Neustart) mit "format X:" (X=Laufwerksbuchstabe) die Partitionen formatieren.
Mein Vorschlag:
Laufwerk C: , primäre Partition , aktiv, 5GB
Laufwerk D: , logisches Laufwerk in erweiterter Partition , 15GB bzw. Rest der Platte
3. Windows98 installieren
4. Step7 und sonstige Software installieren
DOS-Software läuft häufig auch unter Win98, wenn nicht, kann man Win98 überreden, in den DOS-Modus zu wechseln. D.h. dann aber, dass man zuerst Windows startet und das dann beim Start des DOS-Programms wieder runterfährt. Eleganter ist es dann, in der (schreibgeschützten) Datei MSDOS.SYS auf Laufwerk C: den Eintrag BOOTGUI=1 auf BOOTGUI=0 zu ändern. Damit wird erreicht, dass der Rechner immer nur mit der Kommandozeile startet (Windows wird dann mit der Eingabe von "win" gestartet).

Ich hoffe, das hilft jetzt weiter.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (15 August 2008)

Hallo, das war genau das was ich wissen wollte.
Aber ich habe Probleme damit, die festplatte so vorzubereiten, dass ich WIN98 installieren kann. Als erstes habe ich versucht, alle 3 vorhandenen Partitionen mit fdisk zu löschen und anschliessen neu zu erstellen. Allerdings hat er mit als maximale Größe höchstens 2045MB angegeben. Es war also gar nicht möglich eine geößere zu erstellen. Dann habe ich die Platte ausgebaut und in meinen Rchner eingebaut und mit Partition Magic 8.0 eine 8GB große *primäre, aktive*, sowie eine 12GB große logische Partition erstellt und mit FAT32 formatiert. Festplatte wieder ins PG und dann sagt er (nach einer DOS 6.22 Bootdisk und setup von der WIN98 CD) etwas davon, dass das Setup mindestens 7340032 Bytes an freiem Speicher benötigt auf c:. fdisk läßt sich auch nicht starten: not ready reading drive c:.
Wie bekomme ich denn die Platte nun so formatiert, dass sich WIN98 installieren läßt?
Danke
Oli


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2008)

bereits Win95B konnte mehr als 2GB. von Win98-CD mit CD-Unterstützung booten, bei Fdisk (in dem Tools-Verzeichnis?) mit Unterstützung großer Datenträger (>512MB) wählen.


----------



## HaDi (15 August 2008)

DOS 6.22 kann kein FAT32, d.h. die max. Partitionsgröße beträgt 2GB.
Du musst eine Win98 Startdiskette nehmen, von CD kann dieses PG, glaube ich, nicht booten.
Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit einem PG740, da hat dann ein neueres BIOS geholfen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (15 August 2008)

ja, das BIOS vom PG unterstütz kei booten von CD.
Als ich mir heute morgen mein Posting nochmal durchgelesen hatte, kam mir dannn auch die Idee mit der Startdisk. Klingt logisch.
Wie sollte ich denn die HD vorbereiten (mit Parttion Magic in meinem Rechner), so dass ich mit fdisk vernünftig partitionieren kann? Denn so wie ich es jetzt gemacht habe (primäre, aktive) scheint es ja nicht zu gehen.
Ich kann es erst heute abend wider ausprobieren, hatt eheute Nacht keine Lust mehr die Kiste zusammenzubauen.

Danke
Oli


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2008)

ich kenn Partition Magic leider nicht. Hab aber vor wenigen Tagen gerade erst ein PG740 platt gemacht und mit 95B frisch hochgezogen. Da war auch das Problem, die HD (>2GB) zu Partitionieren und auch die Daten von der CD zu ziehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich eine Startdiskette mit ME benutzt, um sowohl die Platte zu partitionieren, zu formatieren, bootfähig zu machen und die Installationsdateien von der CD auf die HD zu kopieren (bin mir nicht sicher, vielleicht wars auch eine 98-Startdisk mit CD-Unterstützung - Von CD booten hatte ich erst gar nicht probiert, weil 95B das nicht macht). Dann hab ich von HD gebootet und das Setup von den auf die HD kopierten Dateien gestartet. (wenn ich gerade so drüber nachdenk, war es so, dass ich mit der 98-Startdisk partitioniert und formatiert mit Option /s (Systemdateien zum Booten) hab und mit der ME-Disk die CD-Unterstützung hatte, um die Setup-Dateien auf C: zu kopieren).


----------



## olitheis (17 August 2008)

Also, so hat's (fast alles) funktioniert:
1. Startdiskette für Windows98 von hier besorgt
2. Dann bin ich so vorgegangen, wie HaDi es vorgeschlagen hat (partitionieren mit fdisk von der Startdiskette):


> Laufwerk C: , primäre Partition , aktiv, 5GB
> Laufwerk D: , logisches Laufwerk in erweiterter Partition , 15GB bzw. Rest der Platte
> 3. Windows98 installieren
> 4. Step7 und sonstige Software installieren


3. Es gib wohl bei Win98 Probleme beim herunterfahren, um diese zu beheben, habe ich noch diesen Patch installiert.
4. MSDOD.SYS entsprechend angepaßt, um das PG im DOS Modus zu starten


> in der (schreibgeschützten) Datei MSDOS.SYS auf Laufwerk C: den Eintrag BOOTGUI=1 auf BOOTGUI=0


5. Step7 5.2 installiert -> Simatic NET Hardware wurde mit installiert: MPI Schnittstelle (MPI-ISA on board), Memory Card funktioniert auch.
6. Die DOS Programme habe ich bis dato noch nicht probiert, hoffe aber, dass es funktioniert.
7. z.Zt. habe ich etwas Probleme mit dem Hochrüsten meiner Authorisierung von 5.1 auf 5.2. Ich habe hier noch die Authorisierung Step7 Basis V5.1 und eine Upgrade Step7 basis V5.1-5.2, bekomme aber immer wieder die Meldung im Log:_Kein Upgrade/Downgrade-Programm für die Authorisierung SIK/SIMATIC Upgrade Step7-Basis V5.1-5.2 vorhanden!
_Wie ist denn hier die Vorgehensweise? Ich lege die Upgrade Disk ein und klicke dann auf die Upgrade 5.1-5.2 Authorisierung, dann auf "Hochrüsten", wie hier beschrieben. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Erfolg.
Nochmals Danke
Oli


----------



## olitheis (18 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Das Hochrüstern der Authorisierung auf 5.2 hat auf einem anderen Laptop mit AuthorsW 2.4.2 jetzt funktioniert (PG740 hat 2.5.1 installiert).
Die DOS-Programme (SPS600, ...) kann ich leider erst Mitte der Woche testen.

Danke nochmal an Alle!
Oli


----------



## olitheis (21 August 2008)

*serielle Schnittstelle funktioniert nicht*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt alles soweit installiert und es läuft auch mit Abstrichen gut:
Die DOS-SPS Programmiersoftware SPS600 läuft zwar, aber ich bekomme über die serielle Schnittstelle keine Verbindung zur SPS (Fehler beim Schreiben eines Bytes). Gibt es hier noch Einstellungen, die ich vornehmen muss (evtl. im Bios oder so)? Bzw. kann ich irgend
Vorher, als ich DOS 6.22 alleine auf C: hatte und WIN2000 auf D: lief das Programm und auch die Schnittstelle zur SPS. Jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr. Kann es auch daran liegen, dass ich jetzt diese DOS von Win98 benutze?
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand jetzt hier auch noch aus der Patsche helfen könnte.

Edit: kann man die ser. Schnittstelle in Dos testen?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## HaDi (23 August 2008)

Also, das SPS600-Programm kenne ich nicht, von daher ist das schwierig.
Wird dieses Programm mit einer Installationsroutine auf die Festplatte gebracht oder kopierst du nur Dateien/Ordner? Evtl. sind noch Einträge in Config.sys bzw. autoexec.bat nötig (PATH, ASSIGN, MODE,...). Oder im Programm gibt es eine Anwahl der zu benutzenden COM-Schnittstelle.
Im BIOS kann man mal nachsehen, aber i.d.R. sind die COM-Schnittstellen schon aktiviert.
Zum Testen der Schnittstelle fallen mir folgende Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Drucken auf einen seriellen Drucker
2. Mit einem DOS-Terminalprogramm (z.B. Telix) ein Modem ansprechen
3. Step5 unter DOS aufrufen
4. Mit Interlink/Intersrv oder einem alten LapLink eine Verbindung zu einem anderen Rechner aufbauen

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (25 August 2008)

Hallo HaDi, danke, dass Du dran bleibst.


> Wird dieses Programm mit einer Installationsroutine auf die Festplatte gebracht oder kopierst du nur Dateien/Ordner?


Die Dateien werden nur in ein Verzeichnis kopiert, also keine Installation.
Das SPS600 Programm wird über ein bat file gestartet (s. screenshot). Dort können auch -Geschwindigkeit -Anzahl der Lines -Schnittstelle eingestellt werden. Aber ich denke, irgendwo muß da noch etwas eingestellt werden.
Hier sind die Einträge in 
CONFIG.SYS:

```
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\display.sys con=(ega,,1)
Country=049,850,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\country.sys
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ansi.sys
```
AUTOEXEC.BAT:

```
mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb gr,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys
SET SQLANY=C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\Sqlany
SET S7TMP=C:\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7Tmp
SET Path="C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\Sqlany";%Path%
Path=C:\SPS600;c:\windows;c:\windows\command
```
Auch ändert sich das Verhalten beim Versuch Online zu gehen, wenn ich im Bios jeweils die nicht benutzte Schnittstelle deaktiviere. Und zwar kommt dann nicht meht die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim..." sondern einfach nur ein blinkender Cursor (der eigentlich normalerweise erscheint, wenn die Verbindung aufgebaut wird).
Irgendwie muss es einen Unterschied zwischen DOS6.22 und dem DOS von WIN98 geben. Denn auch unter DOS6.22 mit VirtualPC2007 auf meinem Laptop mit XP funktioniert die Online Verbindung.
Hier die Einträge vom meinem DOS6.22 im VPC 
CONFIG.SYS

```
DEVICE=C:\DOS\SETVER.EXE
DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS
DOS=HIGH
COUNTRY=049,850,C:\DOS\COUNTRY.SYS
DEVICE=C:\DOS\ANSI.SYS
DEVICE=C:\DOS\DISPLAY.SYS CON=(EGA,,1)
FILES=30
```
AUTOEXEC.BAT

```
C:\DOS\SMARTDRV.EXE /X
@ECHO OFF
PROMPT $p$g
PATH C:\DOS
SET TEMP=C:\DOS
MODE CON CODEPAGE PREPARE=((850) C:\DOS\EGA.CPI)
MODE CON CODEPAGE SELECT=850
KEYB GR,,C:\DOS\KEYBOARD.SYS
```
 
Vielleicht kannst Du hierau etwas erkennen?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## HaDi (25 August 2008)

Sieh noch mal im BIOS nach: Die COM1 muss auf 3F8/IRQ4 und die COM2 auf 2F8/IRQ3 stehen.

Die Startdateien kannst du mal versuchsweise auf diesen Stand ändern (vorher Kopien anlegen):
CONFIG.SYS

```
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DOS=HIGH
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\display.sys con=(ega,,1)
Country=049,850,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\country.sys
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ansi.sys
files=30
```
AUTOEXEC.BAT 

```
mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb gr,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys
PROMPT $p$g
SET TEMP=C:\Windows\temp
SET SQLANY=C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\Sqlany
SET S7TMP=C:\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7Tmp
SET Path="C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\Sqlany"
Path=C:\SPS600;c:\windows;c:\windows\command;%PATH%
```
Wenn das Gerät so ohne Fehler hochläuft kannst du mal mit "mem" nachsehen, wieviel freier Speicher vorhanden ist, es sollten deutlich über 500kB sein. Wenn nicht, kann es helfen, in der CONFIG.SYS ab der 3. Zeile "device" durch "devicehigh" zu ersetzen, außerdem in der AUTOEXEC.BAT aus "mode" ein "lh mode" zu machen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (26 August 2008)

Hallo HaDi,
die Einstellungen im Bios stimmen so.

Ich habe die Startdateien entsprechend geändert. Beim Hochlaufen zeigt er nun "Zu viele Parameter" an unter der letzte Zeile. Wofür steht denn das "%PATH%" am Ende in der AUTOEXEC?

Wenn ich nun trotzdem MEM eingebe, zeigt er mir bei Ges. unter 1 MB: 576K freien Speicher an.

Edit:
Habe auch gerade noch einmal probiert, Online funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## HaDi (26 August 2008)

"PATH" dient dazu dem DOS zu sagen, in welchen Verzeichnissen es in welcher Reihenfolge nach dem Programm suchen soll, das du per Eingabe in der Kommandozeile startest (ohne "PATH" würde nur im aktuellen Verzeichnis gesucht). Mit "%PATH%" hängt man die in vorhergehenden Zeilen schon gesetzten PATH-Variablen an.
Nimm mal das "SET" aus der vorletzten Zeile raus und wenn das nix bringt dann setz ein "REM" an den Anfang der vorletzten Zeile.
Gib dann mal "mode com1:9600,n,8,1" ein, darauf muss DOS mit "COM1: 9600,n,8,1,-" antworten.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Vielleicht war das alles jetzt auch zu kompliziert gedacht: Wenn du mit einem Laptop dran warst, dann hat das doch sicherlich eine 9-pol. Schnittstelle, die COM1 des PGs ist aber eine 25-pol., also steckst du mal auf COM2 am PG und änderst die SPS600.BAT in der letzten Zeile auf com2.
[/edit]


----------



## olitheis (26 August 2008)

Also ich habe das SET in der vorletzten Zeile gelöscht, daraufhin lief er hoch ohne (Fehler-)Meldung. REM habe ich dann nicht mehr probiert.
Auf mode COM1:9600,n,8,1 hat er auch entprechend geantwortet, aber ich komme immer nicht online.
COM2 mit Änderung in der SPS600.bat habe ich auch schon probiert, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## HaDi (26 August 2008)

Was passiert denn jetzt, wenn du über COM2 online gehen willst ?
Geht denn online immer noch mit dem Laptop (und dem selben Kabel) ?
Hast du ein Modem oder irgend ein anderes serielles Gerät greifbar ?
Verbinde mal dein PG mit dem Laptop über ein Nullmodemkabel und versuch, unter DOS eine Verbindung über Interlink/Intersvr aufzubauen.
Ich kann nicht glauben, dass es am DOS liegt, auf meinem Field PG (M) habe ich eigens für alte DOS-Software eine kleine Win98-Partition, das läuft prima. Erst heute habe ich ein altes Lauerdisplay neu geladen (Step5 #DOK-Dateien seriell ausdrucken). Außer Step5 läuft da z.B.
-BWO PLC500
-PCIN
-KA470
-APROPC
-Indramat Motion Manager
-LapLinkPro
-Sirotec
-PSM
-611A
und noch einiges mehr.
Aber SPS600 habe und kenne ich eben nicht.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## mvi (16 November 2008)

*PG740 P1 mit Ethernet netzwerk karte?*

Hallo 
ich habe genau so ein PG740 P1  (mit Win98 & S7 V5.2 ) . Zusätslich habe ich eine USB-PCI karte (weil diese gibts nicht in ISA Format) für einfachen Datenaustausch und eine Ethernet Netzwerkkarte (Marke : SMC) für den etwa 'schnellere' datenzugrif im SPS. 
Leider hab'ich dabei festgestellt das beim hochlaufen der PG jetzt wartet bis er Aktivität (=netwerkkabel muss im eingeschaltetem RJ45 switch stecken) am seinen RJ45 sieht. Das heisst das der PG sich nicht mehr im stand-alone betrieben lasst . 

Hat Ihr schon so etwas erfahren? So ja , haben Sie es eine Lösung gefunden? 

Gruss, 
Marc


----------



## noisy-tec (11 Dezember 2008)

mvi schrieb:


> Leider hab'ich dabei festgestellt das beim hochlaufen der PG jetzt wartet bis er Aktivität (=netwerkkabel muss im eingeschaltetem RJ45 switch stecken) am seinen RJ45 sieht.



Probier mal Deine IP Adresse fest einzugeben.


----------

